# Was not impressed with Elara Las Vegas



## Smokatoke (Apr 2, 2014)

At first appearance the room looked spectacular and the view was decent, but Elara isnt the greatest resort. Booked a two bedroom unit which we had problems with their projector TV system and sound, hot tub in the master had issues, washer/dryer is terrible and dont even think about cooking anything major requiring an oven. The dishes cleanliness was very suspect.

 When I use a timeshare for seven days with these kind of accomodations I expect to be able to conduct the same relative living habits I have at home, especially cooking. Elara combines the oven and microwave into one unit, so any oven cooking you want to do is limited to the space on an oversized microwave. A frozen pizza just barely fits in there. Almost no pots/pans to speak of. OMG the coffee packets are awful. No extra trash bags and they are the ultra thin cheapo kind that tore at first tug, spilling things everywhere. Its ridiculous how cheap things felt after the initial glimmer of checking in wore off.

House keeping stole a friends cell phone, about 95% sure. We came in when she was half done, and suddenly she was in a crazy hurry to leave. (My friend was chatting her up) She did an awful job and left trash behind. Very suspect and the missing phone was reported.

Beds were comfy and the other accomodations were fine. I am early 30s so younger crowds dont bother me, and although this was spring break there was never issues with loudness or disturbances. Pool looked nice but was too windy for me to check it out. The location is great, right on the strip and connected to a massive shopping mall.

In the end, i feel Grandview Las Vegas is a much better property than Elara with the exception of location. I paid over 50k in RCI points for this booking and can pay a 1/5th of that for Grandview and get equal to better accommodations.


----------



## presley (Apr 2, 2014)

I was recently comparing Elara and Trump.  Based on reviews (not just Tug), it looked to me like the manager at Elara is lazy and incompetent.  I figured it would still be nice place to stay if I never needed the manager for anything,but if the stuff in the unit doesn't work..... Holy crap is all that comes to mind.  Hopefully, getting more of these types of reviews will motivate HGVC to try to bring Elara up to speed.  And with active sales..... all I can say it Hilton is really blowing it with this place.


----------

